# breeding your birds



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

How do you breed your birds ie 

budgies 
finches
cockatiels 
canaries
love birds 
doves
kakarikis
ring neck parakeets
rosellas
conures
african greys 
macaws 
cockatoos

and were do you breed them indoors outdoors cages or aviarys and do you have mix or set breeds ?????


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

only just started breeding macaws.

Each pair is kept in a 15' x 8' x 7' aviary, with a an additional "indoor" type feeding area, the aviaries have various toys and a nest box, with perches (they are just big tree stakes) for them to perch and mate on.

feeding i do 

1 x 3" bowl of premium parrot mix
1 x 3" bowl of ruby gold pigeon mix
2-3 walnuts each per day
various fruit and veg fresh each day.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

sounds rather good pal. i am thinking of making my macaw aviarys 12ft long 6ft wide and 6.6ft high half sheltered with nice sized nest box loads of branches trees and toys.


as for food prime parrot mix fresh fruit vege and a mix of nuts :2thumb:


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

I've bred budgies and finches in the past, sometimes in a shed with an aviary attached to the outside so they can come in at night, breeding in supplied nesting boxes on the inside area. Have also used breeding cages inside the shed with a nesting box fixed to the outside of the cage.
My mum used to do the same with her budgies, cockatiels, canaries (with nest pans) lovebirds, rosellas etc etc etc.... think shes now been breeding budgies dor 25 years and is how I got into doing it myself.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

twiggy1992 said:


> sounds rather good pal. i am thinking of making my macaw aviarys 12ft long 6ft wide and 6.6ft high half sheltered with nice sized nest box loads of branches trees and toys.
> 
> 
> as for food prime parrot mix fresh fruit vege and a mix of nuts :2thumb:


Have you kept parrots before?


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

i have not keep big amounts of birds but when i have breed them breed my parrots they were free roming and and they used a nest box that was in a very big cupboard under my stairs and that is how they liked it but now i am going in to big breeding i will be using aviarys and i have meeting in the up and coming weeks to see about some land ...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I used to breed budgies in breeding cages in a shed.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

twiggy1992 said:


> i have not keep big amounts of birds but when i have breed them breed my parrots they were free roming and and they used a nest box that was in a very big cupboard under my stairs and that is how they liked it but now i am going in to big breeding i will be using aviarys and i have meeting in the up and coming weeks to see about some land ...


Species such as Macaws, Amazons, Cockatoos, etc are specialised animals & not for people with little experience. Its best to start off with smaller easier species.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

my grand perants and loads of friends breed them and i helped them more times than i can remember so it not as if i dont now what i am doing !!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

twiggy1992 said:


> my grand perants and loads of friends breed them and i helped them more times than i can remember so it not as if i dont now what i am doing !!


How come you're on here asking how to breed them then if you're that knowledgeable? :roll:


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

coz i am seeing what other people do !!!


----------

